# substrate mix?



## netobeto1 (Jun 14, 2010)

can i mix my aquarium subtrate with eco-complete to have around 2 or 3 inches of subtrate?? could i do that? would that still help me with the soon to be planted aquarium???


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

You can mix-n-match your aquarium's substrate however it appeals to you. Most substrates, including Eco-Complete, are inert (it just has some properties that allow it to hold nutrients for plants to use) so it kinda comes down to looks and texture. Eco-Complete is a smaller size and light weight, for example, than normal gravel, and so it is easier on plant roots.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Mixing substrate is a matter of aesthetics - some people don't like the 'mixed' appearance of different colors, sizes and textures of the substrate. It could also appear layered that others find unattractive even if it serves the purpose of growing plants.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Depends on the other substrate. Yes, you can mix. They may not stay mixed if one is a lot lighter than the other. The heavier one will sink to the bottom.


----------

